# I'm cured!!



## Sal (Dec 6, 2012)

Well hello brethren! I'm Sal and I had DP for like 3 months or whatever. I tell you the least, it was hell man. It was probably one of the worst experiences of my life. I'm glad I finally am through this.

To start it off, my DP began out of hypochondria, I began having headaches and my head started to hurt bad, and the thought of having a brain tumor appeared into my head. I began to panic and I at that moment was convinced that I was going to die. I went home short after and I slept the whole day, and the next day after, I felt unreal/emotionless blah blah blah. I was so scared. I had this girl who I was in love with prior to that little panic episode, and I had no feelings for her whatsoever. I was so scared and so frustrated, and I spent nearly a month trying to find out what was wrong.

In December, I finally found depersonalization, and I knew that I had it. I was quite relieved that it wasn't a brain tumor, but I wanted these feelings to go away so bad. I still yearned to find a solution for it and I began reading stories about people having it for years and I felt like life was over.

I then realized something, two months after obtaining it.

I saw that people who had DP for years RECENTLY found out that they had it, so the reason that they had it for years is because they (in that period of however long they had it) always wondered what was wrong with them, and had no clue. This feeling of DP was on their minds 24/7, yet they didn't know what it was and how they could get through it. Once these people found out that they had DP, they were able to heal themselves with time, once they knew the steps.

Then, I knew the steps to recover.

1. I ACKNOWLEDGED THAT I HAD DP. THIS IS AN IMPORTANT STEP. ALSO, REALIZE THAT THIS FEELING WILL GO AWAY, AND IT WILL STOP.

2. STAY AWAY FROM FORUMS ONCE YOU KNOW THE CURE AND UNDERSTAND EVERYTHING THERE IS TO KNOW ABOUT DP. GET THE HELL ON WITH YOUR LIVES.

by this, I mean that you need to do things you used to do, forget about DP, and try to have fun! This is your life, stop worring about how you feel and do stuff to take your mind off of it.

3. I don't recommend taking any antidepressants, but I haven't done much research except for learning that they can be addicting.

4. TIME IS A HUGE FACTOR. give your body time. I was recovered in a month but it might take longer. don't give up hope. HOPE IS WHAT YOU NEED.

5. STEPS ONE AND TWO ARE BENEFICIAL. TAKE YOUR MIND OFF OF THIS, YOU NEED TO DO WITH WHAT YOU HAVE IN YOUR LIFE. YOU MAY NOT HAVE EMOTIONS, YOU MIGHT HAVE BRAIN FOG, BUT DO NOT LET THIS STOP YOU FROM HAVING THE BEST DAMN LIFE EVER. GET OUT OF YOUR HOUSE AND SOCIALIZE. EXERCISE, DO WHATEVER. THIS ISN'T EVEN A DAMN DISEASE, ITS IN YOUR HEADS GUYS. YOU WILL BE CURED. DO NOT PUT ANY ATTENTION ON YOUR LACK OF EMOTIONS AND THEY WILL COME BACK, JUST TRY YOUR BEST TO HAVE FUN WITH YOUR FRIENDS, FAMILY, AND LOVED ONES.

How I knew I was recovered:

Well, it was late January when I posted a topic here saying I didn't want DP anymore, and I knew all the steps to recover. I had this friend of mine, this girl who I really loved. For the next month after, I spent my time away from my computer and I put all my focus on this girl, my schoolwork, and my friends and family.I did this for four weeks. I did anything and everything to take my mind off of it. On Sunday, Feb 24th, I went to the movies with my this girl. About this time, I totally had forgotten about DP, and I hadn't thought about it for about 3 weeks or so. While watching the movie, grabbed onto her, and i began to cuddle with her. i kissed her on the head and she smiled, and we continued to watch the movie. One of the characters in the movie then used the word "Unreal" in their sentence, and the word "Depersonalization" came into my head. As soon as I heard it, I panicked a little bit, and I began to feel myself. My heart thudded, and I felt excitement, for I realized that I didn't have it anymore. I wanted to jum It's a funny story really, because the movie we watched was a chick flick and I began to cry at one of the sad parts. My girlfriend began to say "aww" because she thought I was crying at the movie, but in reality I was crying because I didn't have DP anymore haha. I went home that night the happiest guy in the world. My emotions are back, there is no brain fog, NOTHING. I AM HERE TODAY IN REALITY, and I'm actually near tears typing this haha.

Listen guys, I'm telling you it's possible. And when it finally happens to you, it will be worth it. Reality feels great, and I'm here waiting for all of you feeling like this. You will be cured. Even the worst have come out of this, you will too. DON'T GIVE UP HOPE. Thank you for everything.


----------



## Nikorii (Jun 23, 2012)

Sal said:


> Well hello brethren! I'm Sal and I had DP for like 3 months or whatever. I tell you the least, it was hell man. It was probably one of the worst experiences of my life. I'm glad I finally am through this.
> 
> To start it off, my DP began out of hypochondria, I began having headaches and my head started to hurt bad, and the thought of having a brain tumor appeared into my head. I began to panic and I at that moment was convinced that I was going to die. I went home short after and I slept the whole day, and the next day after, I felt unreal/emotionless blah blah blah. I was so scared. I had this girl who I was in love with prior to that little panic episode, and I had no feelings for her whatsoever. I was so scared and so frustrated, and I spent nearly a month trying to find out what was wrong.
> 
> ...


Oh my god, I think we have the almost exact same situation...

II had a health scare somewhere at the last week of January. I thought the hemmorhoids was something serious and life-threatening or something.. I thought it would go away if I popped it (Too much info, I know..) but it started to hurt more when I did that.. and at that time my period started and I was so frustrated and sad about the whole thing and embarrassed because I had told my boyfriend. I thought he'd get grossed out but he didn't. I was sulking that whole week cause I was constipated, it hurt a lot, I was on my period which made my moods weird.. and after that week everything started to feel different.. Everything started to go numb and I couldn't lift myself up from that 'sulking' feeling anymore.. It was weird because it didn't hurt anymore and I wasn't constipated anymore so I stopped hating my situation and I was fine.. but then my feelings weren't it was like it was stuck in that 'I don't care anymore, I don't wanna feel this shit' mode.. And I got so scared about that because I didn't feel normal anymore.. my chest started tightening and I went to the pdoc which gave me some alprazolam. It only took care of the chest tightness but then emotional numbness and the weird vision still stayed and up until now I still can't get a grip of my normal emotions..

But the week before I discovered that I had hemmorroids.. I was perfectly fine and happy. I remember tweeting in Jan 22 that it was the best day of my life because my boyfriend came over for a swim and I had so much fun I even cooked lasagna for him and everything and everything just fell apart Jan 29.. the date when I realized things didn't feel normal..

It's been a year and up until this day I'm still DP-ed and I still freak out, questioning why I can't feel anything for him when I know that I love him  I really want to get out of this and feel the love for him again.. I don't care about the other symptoms of DP. That, I can live with but the way it took away my feelings for him is something that I can't accept and it hurts me not to feel the love I had for him.. I know I love him.. I just can't feel it right now because of the stupid DP.


----------



## WithYourSigh (Nov 25, 2012)

Sal said:


> I saw that people who had DP for years RECENTLY found out that they had it, so the reason that they had it for years is because they (in that period of however long they had it) always wondered what was wrong with them, and had no clue. This feeling of DP was on their minds 24/7, yet they didn't know what it was and how they could get through it. Once these people found out that they had DP, they were able to heal themselves with time, once they knew the steps..


Please do elaborate on the observation that those suffering from DP for years are able to cure themselves once they learn the precise definition of their condition. First, I haven't come across such testimonies thus far and would like to read those to which you refer. Secondly, I learned that I am suffering from DP several months ago after nine years of struggle, yet my symptoms remain miserably stable while I am supposedly following the right path.


----------



## Sal (Dec 6, 2012)

Nikorii said:


> Oh my god, I think we have the almost exact same situation...
> 
> II had a health scare somewhere at the last week of January. I thought the hemmorhoids was something serious and life-threatening or something.. I thought it would go away if I popped it (Too much info, I know..) but it started to hurt more when I did that.. and at that time my period started and I was so frustrated and sad about the whole thing and embarrassed because I had told my boyfriend. I thought he'd get grossed out but he didn't. I was sulking that whole week cause I was constipated, it hurt a lot, I was on my period which made my moods weird.. and after that week everything started to feel different.. Everything started to go numb and I couldn't lift myself up from that 'sulking' feeling anymore.. It was weird because it didn't hurt anymore and I wasn't constipated anymore so I stopped hating my situation and I was fine.. but then my feelings weren't it was like it was stuck in that 'I don't care anymore, I don't wanna feel this shit' mode.. And I got so scared about that because I didn't feel normal anymore.. my chest started tightening and I went to the pdoc which gave me some alprazolam. It only took care of the chest tightness but then emotional numbness and the weird vision still stayed and up until now I still can't get a grip of my normal emotions..
> 
> ...


I've seen your post 5000 times on multiple forums. Your problem is that you keep looking for a solution and reassurance for a cure, when in fact it is just to live your life like you did before you got it. Ignore it. If you keep coming here and to other sites with that post then you won't ever be cured. Learn everything there is to know about this disease, and go with your boyfriend, explore with him, stay away from the internet. Go out and try new things, do what you used to love. HAVE SEX. It is extremely hard, but pretend that you don't have depersonalization pretty much, and ignore it. You'll get through this, but you have to get rid of the fear you have for this disorder. Luck be with you, and if you do decide to post anymore, stop posting the same thing over and over.


----------



## Sal (Dec 6, 2012)

maorseven said:


> Please do elaborate on the observation that those suffering from DP for years are able to cure themselves once they learn the precise definition of their condition. First, I haven't come across such testimonies thus far and would like to read those to which you refer. Secondly, I learned that I am suffering from DP several months ago after nine years of struggle, yet my symptoms remain miserably stable while I am supposedly following the right path.


Well look for yourself my friend, you see how people say that they had it for multiple years and then finally, they find out the have it. That alone gives some reassurance, and I am sure it has given you some reassurance as well. The thing is, you probably aren't doing the right things to get your life back. I can guarantee that if you take your mind completely off of DP and find something to distract you for awhile, you'll be cured. Forgetting isn't an easy task and it takes progress but good luck my friend.


----------



## Recover72 (Jul 14, 2014)

I really believe the prolonged release of the hormone Oxytocin can help reduce DP/DR or even cure it. I have read some posts and youtube videos of people who have recovered from depersonalization. One common link in all the recovery stories is they all have a new "love" in their life. A new girlfriend or boyfriend or a pet dog or cat.

Oxytocin is also known as the "love hormone".Produced by the hypothalamus and stored and secreted by the posterior pituitary gland, oxytocin acts primarily as a neuromodulator in the brain. *Neuromodulation* is the physiological process by which a given neuron uses one or more neurotransmitters to regulate diverse populations of neurons. This is in contrast to classical synaptic transmission, in which one presynaptic neuron directly influences a single postsynaptic partner. Neuromodulators secreted by a small group of neurons diffuse through large areas of the nervous system, affecting multiple neurons. Examples of neuromodulators include dopamine, serotonin, acetylcholine, histamine and others.

DP'ed people often feel numb or loss of emotions. I beleive one of the causes for the lost of emotions is Hypothalamic-pituitary-adrenal axis (HPA) dysregulation. That is, because of anxiety, the hypothalamus produces two peptide hormones, corticotropin-releasing hormone (CRH) and arginine-vassopressin (AVP). Released into the bod, CRH and AVP eventually leads to the stimulating the production of the hormone Cortisol, also know as the stress hormone.

High levels of Cortisol has been clinically shown to reduce levels of dopamine, serotonin (the feel good neurotrasmitters) and acetylcholine (the learning, memories, cognitive neurotransmitter). High levels of cortisol also inhibits neuroplasticity. Neuroplasticity refers to changes in neural pathways and synapses which are due to changes in behavior, environment and neural processes. That is why we are somewhat stuck in a DP state because our neurotransmitters are being inhibted by cortisol which in turn causes anxiety/stress which fuels more cortisol. A self-sustaing loop.

So how to get out of this loop and possibly cure or allievate the symptoms DP?

Neuromodulation is the key to virtually unlock our minds. As I mentioned in the beginning of my post, I have noticed some people who have recovered from DP/DR did so because they found "love". One way our brain creates feelings of love is through the release of Oxytocin, the love hormone, through the hypothalamus.

My theory...

1) Oxytocin regulates behaviors such as bonding, trust, social recognition. Basically feelings of being safe which is the opposite of anxiety. This is important because the less anxious you feel, the less CRH and AVP the hypothalamus produces, the less cortisol is being produced and you become less anxious. Instead of CRH and AVP, the hypothalamus is now producing oxytocin and you start to feel better because you broke the cycle of self-perpetuating anxiety, fear and worry.

2) Oxytocin is a neuromodulator. It literally copies itself to other neurotransmitters like dopamine and serotonin. This increases the levels of serotonin and dopamine, making you feel better. Oxytocin also encourages brain neuroplasticity, allowing the brain to grow neuropathways and here's the key for us...to reconnect!

Before you go and flame me on this post, here is a full disclaimer. I am not a doctor or have a PHD. What I am is a person who deeply cares about people who are affected by this horrible affliction. My drive is to find answers to a lot of questions. I have had DP/DR 4 times in my life now and I have recovered fully 3 times. I am going through DP/DR for the 4th time and I am determined to beat it again.


----------



## demi (Oct 16, 2013)

Sal, I was wondering if you could describe your symptoms before you recovered. Thank you


----------

